# Transporting A Fish



## NPJUICE (Mar 29, 2011)

Seen a 5 in. red and tank for sale in Omaha. I live an hour away in Lincoln and was wondering the best way to transport it


----------



## Guest (Apr 22, 2011)

In a bag, with water, put into a cooler . . .


----------



## sick of chiclids (May 25, 2010)

5g bucket with a battery powered air pump


----------



## NPJUICE (Mar 29, 2011)

Thanks i'll go with the bucket

25 gal tank, hob filter, python syphon, and 5in p for 65 not that bad


----------



## sick of chiclids (May 25, 2010)

not bad if your gonna use the tank for something else. gonna need a new tank for that P FAST! if you don't plan on reusing that tank, your way over paying.


----------



## Guest (Apr 22, 2011)

^x2
A 25gal isn't doing that P justice at all


----------



## banshee42096 (Apr 29, 2010)

i have had over 50 2 inch ps in a 5 gallon bucket for over 6 hours with a battery operated air pump with stone no problem what so ever.


----------



## NPJUICE (Mar 29, 2011)

I agree I got a 55 gal and hope to up grade to 75 soon


----------



## philbert (Mar 8, 2007)

just a bucket you don't even need an airstone. its an hour. i once moved 2 reds in 55 degree water for 4 hours. bad situation, they were completely motionless for about an hour. i thought they were dead. i slowly raised the temp and they came back to life.


----------



## NPJUICE (Mar 29, 2011)

Cool thought they would be ok with out airstone for an hour


----------



## NPJUICE (Mar 29, 2011)

yeah will reuse tank


----------



## TheSpaz13 (Apr 9, 2010)

Since your going to upgrade to a 75 you could use the 25 as a grow out


----------

